# Werbung verdeckt Homepageinhalt



## Jorden (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
habe meine Homepage bei funpic hochgeladen, doch die Werbung kommt immer genau in den i-frame wo der ganze Inhalt drin steckt. Da alles nicht so breit ist hat man keine Möglichkeit die Werbung zu schließen.
Gibt es einen Trick, dass ich die Werbung einfach nicht in den iframe kommt, sodass man sie auch rechts oben auf dem x wegschalten kann?
Hier meine Homepage: http://www.haltestelle-band.de.vu/
Danke


----------



## somsoc (7. Januar 2006)

Jorden am 07.01.2006 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe meine Homepage bei funpic hochgeladen, doch die Werbung kommt immer genau in den i-frame wo der ganze Inhalt drin steckt. Da alles nicht so breit ist hat man keine Möglichkeit die Werbung zu schließen.
> Gibt es einen Trick, dass ich die Werbung einfach nicht in den iframe kommt, sodass man sie auch rechts oben auf dem x wegschalten kann?
> Hier meine Homepage: http://www.haltestelle-band.de.vu/
> Danke



Servus,

ich würde an deiner Stelle erstmal schauen, ob solche Aktionen in den Funpic-AGB nicht ausgeschlossen  sind. Die Finanzieren sich doch über Werbung. Wenn jemand mit ihrer Werbung "rumspielt" finden sie das bestimmt nicht lustig.

mfg

Somsoc


----------



## bsekranker (7. Januar 2006)

Jorden am 07.01.2006 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.haltestelle-band.de.vu/


Ich kann auf der Seite irgendwie gar keine Werbung erkennen. :-o

Vielleicht liegt's an Adblock?


----------



## HanFred (7. Januar 2006)

bsekranker am 07.01.2006 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht liegt's an Adblock?


JA, natürlich. ich seh auch nix.


----------



## Jorden (7. Januar 2006)

Wenn man auf der Startseite bleibt kommt auch nichts, aber sobald man etwas anderes öffnet, z.B. Bilder kommt Werbung, bei mir zum Bsp..


Vielleicht ist es wirklich nicht gut zu tricksen, gibt es vielleicht einen kostenlosen Anbieter ohne Werbung? Ich brauche auch kaum Webspace, da ich die größeren Dateien demnächst auf meinen unendliche T-online Webspace lade.

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## frogmaster16 (8. Januar 2006)

Jorden am 07.01.2006 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man auf der Startseite bleibt kommt auch nichts, aber sobald man etwas anderes öffnet, z.B. Bilder kommt Werbung, bei mir zum Bsp..
> 
> 
> Vielleicht ist es wirklich nicht gut zu tricksen, gibt es vielleicht einen kostenlosen Anbieter ohne Werbung? Ich brauche auch kaum Webspace, da ich die größeren Dateien demnächst auf meinen unendliche T-online Webspace lade.
> ...



Ich hab da auch webspace...die werden wohl sauer, wenn man die werbung verändert. ich würds also lassen.....wie sollen die sonst diesen service auch anbieten können


----------



## Nexus76 (8. Januar 2006)

Jorden am 07.01.2006 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man auf der Startseite bleibt kommt auch nichts, aber sobald man etwas anderes öffnet, z.B. Bilder kommt Werbung, bei mir zum Bsp..



Bei mir auch keine Werbung, egal worauf ich gehe   

Schick dein Internet Exporer in rente und nimm FireFox, da hast keine Probleme mit Werbung    

Mfg


----------



## Onlinestate (8. Januar 2006)

Nexus76 am 08.01.2006 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir auch keine Werbung, egal worauf ich gehe
> 
> Schick dein Internet Exporer in rente und nimm FireFox, da hast keine Probleme mit Werbung
> 
> Mfg



Man muss halt mit Adblock diesen Teil >>http://www.funpic.de/media/layer.php?bid=*<< blocken.
Aber das Problem ist ja, dass sich nicht alle Besucher bevor sie die Seite besuchen, erstmal FF und Adblock runterladen müssen. Auf öffentlichen Rechnern ist eigentlich meistens IE installiert und der ist ja immer noch weit verbreitet.
Da hilft nur entweder für den Space zu bezahlen, oder einen werbefreien kostenlosen Space auszusuchen. Dazu gabs hier aber schon einige Threads -> Suche.


----------



## Jorden (8. Januar 2006)

Onlinestate bringts auf den Punkt, es hat ja nicht jeder Firefox. Ich habe es aber eigendlich auch, doch die Werbung kommt trotzdem. Ist ja egal, ich werd einfach mal versuchen einen kostenlosen ohne Werbung zu finden, denn viel Webspace und so brauch ich nicht.


----------

